
Barack Obama on why travel matters - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20190425-barack-obama-on-why-travel-matters
======
skilled
I wish I could travel with the same energy that I had in the first 6 months.
Every corner there was something new to experience, and every stone you turned
had a wonderful meaning to it.

Of course, a lot of that magic is still there. But the more you travel and
grow as a person, the more you realise the similarities and monotony of life.

Damn, I know I sound pessimistic, and I probably am. Travel has been a
wonderful way to escape, but it also makes you value things like a permanent
home and stability.

My favorite places in no particular order: Nepal, Cambodia, Indonesia,
Mauritius, Norway, and I would like to say India, but I have only been up
North there.

